# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  شركه معوفه،  ولديها بطاقة السحب  هذا القسم برعاية    الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## ali1984

من فظلكم ياشباب ابحث عن شركه معروفه ولذيها بطاقة السحب 
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## احمد عاطف2011

ibfx.com.au    شركة ممتازة بها كل ما تريده ، وتعطيك كارت ماستر كارد بايونير باسمك تقدر تسحب بيه ارباحك

----------


## عباس 1

مصرف السلام _ البحرين

----------


## ali1984

> ibfx.com.au    شركة ممتازة بها كل ما تريده ، وتعطيك كارت ماستر كارد بايونير باسمك تقدر تسحب بيه ارباحك

 لكن ما فيها دعم عربي

----------


## ali1984

> مصرف السلام _ البحرين

 ممكن لينك من فظلك

----------


## medoram

شركة انستافوركس اتعامل معهم من اربع سنوات و لديهم بطاقة السحب بايونير تحياتي

----------


## ali1984

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## فوركساوي متفرغ

*wwm*

----------


## احمد عاطف2011

> لكن ما فيها دعم عربي

 مين قالك كده انا فاتح معاهم حساب وفى ناس مصريين هما اللى بيكلمونى

----------


## ali1984

> مين قالك كده انا فاتح معاهم حساب وفى ناس مصريين هما اللى بيكلمونى

 بارك الله فيك 
هل عندهم حسابات اسلاميه؟

----------


## احمد عاطف2011

> بارك الله فيك 
> هل عندهم حسابات اسلاميه؟

 ايوة عندهم حسابات اسلامية

----------


## baselsalm

للاسف اخي الرقابات المهمة والمحترمة لا تمنح امكانية السحب الى بطاقات ائتمان شركات اسرائيلية مثل payonner  التي للاسف تستعملها شركة wwm  - worl wide markets
فقط ترخيصات cysec تسمح استعمالها وهذا يدل على ضعف الترخيص والرقابة على الشركات , هذه البطاقات هي مثل وييسترين يونيون ولا يمكن معرفة اي طرف سحب الاموال وتستعمل للهروب من الضرائب وسحب الاموال خارج نطاق الدولة , هذا رايي الشخصي بعد درس الموضوع ومتابعته بشكل رسمي , شكرا

----------


## حسن الهلالي

اعتقد ان وورلد وايد ماركت لديهم بطاقة سحب

----------


## kimokonolove

جرب انيستا فالديها بطاقة سحب 
بالتوفيق ،،،،

----------


## طارق111

اعتقد ان هذة الشركة لايوجد بها تدوال على الذهب والفضة والبترول برجاء اريد التحقق من ذلك وشكرا

----------

